
Google to Significantly Slow Hiring in 2020: Full CEO Memo - samspenc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-15/google-to-significantly-slow-hiring-in-2020-full-ceo-memo
======
dntbnmpls
Dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22884375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22884375)

